# رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم



## just member (26 فبراير 2010)

أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها  المتألم 
  


 
تعزيات من  الرب يسوع إلى كل نفس حزينه باكيه
​  
يا من بكيت الليل والدموع على خديك كينبوع، وليس من يعزي قلبك  الحزين

 يا من صرخت لله قائلا  لماذا تقف بعيداً.. لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق
 ..
 إلى متى يا رب تنساني كل النسيان إلى متى تحجب وجهك  عني

 إلى متى أجعل هموما في  نفسي وحزنا في قلبي كل يوم​

 .
إليك يا من صرت كقصبة في مهب الريح، واختنقت من الدخان، واكتأبت من  الظلام،

  إليك يا من تعبت  من البكاء وصوت تنهدك وحصرة قلبك صعدت إلى السماء.​ 


  يا من بكيت لأن الأقوياء ظلموك،وكنت كعصفور مسكين عندما وقعت في مصيدة  الاشرار​ 


  أخي المتألم ... لا تذكر الماضى ولا تأسف  علية ..الرب يمسح دموعك .. الرب يشفى أوجاعك​ 

  ربما تقول من يتحنن عليّ؟ من كل ناحية لا أجد سوى  القسوة​ 

  لا تخف يوجد المملوء  عطفاً وحناناً إن اسمه يسوع المسيح هو​ 
  هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد لم يتغير  إنه يشفق عليك إذ رآك مع باقي الشعب​ 
  كغنم لا راعي  لها،​ 

  يسوع يتحنن عليك سيمسح  كل دمعة من عينيك ..​ 
  المسيح يسوع الحي يأتي إليك ليقول لك  أنا أمسح دموعك​ 
  لأني بكيت وتألمت من  أجلك..​ 

  اسمع هذه الكلمات  إنها نابعة من قلب يسوع الذي يحبك​ 

  ​ 
  أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك  أيها المتألم​ 

  أنا يسوع أشفيك  لأني سمعت صوت بكاءك​ 

  طوباك  أيها الباكي لأنك ستبتهج وتفرح​ 

  سأجعلك تنسى الماضي​ 

  سأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد​ 

  نعم يسوع هو إله التعويضات​ 

  ثق إن يسوع يعوضك عن الحنان الذي  فقدته​ 

  يسوع يقول لك سأعوضك  عن الفرح الذي لم تعرفه​ 

  سأعوضك عن ما خسرته،​ 

  سأعوضك الصداقة الحقيقية التي لم تجدها بين أقرب الناس  إليك​ 

  سأجعلك تعبر الصحراء  وسط ينابيع الفرح ومياه الراحة المتدفقة​ 

  من أبار نعمتي التي لا تنتهي​ 

  سأعوضك عن رماد الماضي بعطر  الابتهاج​ 

  سأجعل الحزن  والتنهد يهرب منك ،​ 

  نعم أنا  يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن،​ 

  لقد مررت أنا بكل ما اجتزت أنت فيه ليس هذا  فقط​ 

  بل أخذت حمل خطاياك أيضا  فوق الصليب لكي أريحك،​ 

  بل  وأكثر من ذلك أنا أهبك الحياة الأبدية​ 

  تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك​ 
  

 
  تعال لكي استبدل قلقك  بسلامي الذي يحفظ قلبك وفكرك​ 

  تعال لكي أضع في فمك التهليل وصوت  التسبيح​ 

  فكل من يأتي إليّ لا  أرده،​ 

  بل أسرعُ وأحتضنه في  قلبي الجريح الذي سال منه دمي الذي يشفي العليل​ 

  تعال إليّ لكي امسح دموعك​ 

  ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية؟ جاءت بكل  خطاياها،​ 

  فأنا لا أرفض أحد  لأني جئت لادعوا خطاة للتوبة​ 

  جاءت باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما بدموعها، لكني محوت كل  خطاياها،​ 

  ذهبت بسلام يفوق كل  تصورها وفرح لا ينطق به ومجيد​ 

  تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياي كثيرة،​ 

  لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك في جسدي على  الصليب،​ 

  لذلك لا تخف لأني  فديتك، دعوتك باسمك أنت لي​ 

  أريد أن أمنحك الشفاء والسلام والحياة  الخالدة​ 

  لأن دمي الذي سفكته  على الصليب يطهر من كل خطية​ 

  أنت عزيز في عينيّ أريدك أن تختبر الأمان والاستقرار وراحة البال لأني قريب  منك​ 


  أنا  يسوع أقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك؟ هل تفتح قلبك  لي؟​ 

  اشتياق أن اسكن في سفينة  حياتك لكي أحميك من عواصف الشر​ 

  ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً​ 

  لا تخف أنا معك لا تخف أنا معك إلى  الأبد​ 

  لا أهملك ولا  أتركك​ 

  تعال لتعرفني بأني  المحب الالزق من الأخ​ 

  تعال  إليّ الآن أنا أسمع صراخك​ 

  أنا أسمع صلاتك​ 
  تعال يا  ابني
منقول
​ 
​


----------



## +Coptic+ (26 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا علي الموضوع المعزي جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (26 فبراير 2010)

أخي المتألم ... لا تذكر الماضى ولا تأسف  علية ..الرب يمسح دموعك .. الرب يشفى أوجاعك

موضوع حلو اوى وكلام اجمل بجد تسلم ايدك

وربنا يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (27 فبراير 2010)

الله 

موضوع فى منتهى الروووعه

شكــــــــــــــــــرا

الرب يبارككم




​


----------



## just member (28 فبراير 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي الموضوع المعزي جدا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


*الرب يبارك محبتك اخى العزيز
مشكور لمرورك الجميل
:9
*​


بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> أخي المتألم ... لا تذكر الماضى ولا تأسف  علية ..الرب يمسح دموعك .. الرب يشفى أوجاعك
> 
> موضوع حلو اوى وكلام اجمل بجد تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...


*اشكر محبتك اختى العزيزة لمرورك الطيب
نورتيني
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
*​


النهيسى قال:


> الله
> 
> موضوع فى منتهى الروووعه
> 
> ...


*اشكرك اكتير لمرورك اخى العزيز
شرفتنى

ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 فبراير 2010)

تأمل جميل جدا
شكرا ليك جوجو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (1 مارس 2010)

*ميرسى يا كيرو لمرورك الجميل
نورتنى 
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك
*​


----------



## ميمو2010 (15 مارس 2010)

just member قال:


> ​​​​
> ​
> 
> أخي المتألم ... لا تذكر الماضى ولا تأسف علية ..الرب يمسح دموعك .. الرب يشفى أوجاعك​​​​
> ...


 


موضوع قمة فى القوة بجدا هااااااااايل على النقلة الممتازه دى
وربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك خير يارب
والى الامام دائما​


----------



## just member (15 مارس 2010)

*ربنا يخليك اخي العزيز
اشكرك لمرورك الطيب
واتمنالك تواصل دايم
*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (15 مارس 2010)

بجد معرفش اقتبس ايه  كل الكلام جميل ومعزي خالص 

مرسي ياا اخي ربنا يباركك على طول 
تحيتي​


----------



## just member (15 مارس 2010)

*الله يخليكي اختي العزيزة
شكرا لمرورك الجميل

*​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (16 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع وتامل جميل شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (16 مارس 2010)

*كل الشكر الك لمرورك استاذي 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
*​


----------



## ConfusedMan (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي الحبيب 
الرب يبارك حياتك 
كنت محتاجا الى هذه الكلمات الجميلة 
سلام و نعمة الهنا و مخلصنا


----------



## grges monir (19 مارس 2010)

*كلمات عميقة ومعزية جدا*
*ميرسى جوجو*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (19 مارس 2010)

بجد فى منتهى الروعه ميرسى جدا جدا جدا جدا يا أخى جست ممبر بجد رساله جميله جدا ومعزيه لكل من يمر بفتره صعبه فى حياته 
بجد جت فى وقتها كنت محتاجاها جدا
ميرسى


----------



## just member (19 مارس 2010)

confusedman قال:


> شكرا اخي الحبيب
> الرب يبارك حياتك
> كنت محتاجا الى هذه الكلمات الجميلة
> سلام و نعمة الهنا و مخلصنا


*اشكرك لمرورك الطيب اخي العزيز
ربنا يبارك محبتك
*​


grges monir قال:


> *كلمات عميقة ومعزية جدا*
> *ميرسى جوجو*


*كل الشكر الك اخي العزيز
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
اسعدني مرورك

*​


tota love قال:


> بجد فى منتهى الروعه ميرسى جدا جدا جدا جدا يا أخى جست ممبر بجد رساله جميله جدا ومعزيه لكل من يمر بفتره صعبه فى حياته
> بجد جت فى وقتها كنت محتاجاها جدا
> ميرسى


*ربنا يخليكي اختنا العزيزة 
مشكورة اكتير لمرورك الجميل ومشاركتك الحلوة
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## dodoz (19 مارس 2010)

*كلمااات جمييلة  جدا*
*ميرسى لحضرتك*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك ويعوضك*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (19 مارس 2010)

بجد احن منك مفيش يا يسوع يا حبيبى


----------



## nerooo_jesus (19 مارس 2010)

تامل روعـــــــة يا جوجوووووووو
الف شكر 
ربنا يعووووضك


----------



## happy angel (19 مارس 2010)

*



			ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية؟ جاءت بكل خطاياها،



فأنا لا أرفض أحد لأني جئت لادعوا خطاة للتوبة



جاءت باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما بدموعها، لكني محوت كل خطاياها،



ذهبت بسلام يفوق كل تصورها وفرح لا ينطق به ومجيد



تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياي كثيرة،



لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك في جسدي على الصليب،



لذلك لا تخف لأني فديتك، دعوتك باسمك أنت لي



أريد أن أمنحك الشفاء والسلام والحياة الخالدة



لأن دمي الذي سفكته على الصليب يطهر من كل خطية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
*ميرسى ابنى الحبيب موضوع جميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## just member (19 مارس 2010)

ربنا يخليكي يا امي بمرورك العطر
اتمنالك كل خير


----------



## elamer1000 (23 مايو 2010)

*رووووعه

شكرا ليك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

+++
*​


----------



## just member (24 مايو 2010)

*شكرا الك انت اخى الغالى لمرورك الطيب
نورتنى
اتمنالك تواصل دايم
*​


----------

